# 9/1- fishin with pops



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Put in at Scottsmoor at around 6:45.  I took him to my usual spot (where I was last weekend).  We didn't see as many fish as I did last weekend, but still saw a ton.  We ended up with 3 good fish

first fish was in a school of three working a weed line (another 6 spotter)  I think I'm gonna fish here for the hunt or brandon tourneys .









Second was an awesome fish 27" on the head 6 1/2#'s.  He hit it as soon as my bait hit the water or should I say EXPLODED ON IT!! .









Third fish was tailing....well until we got into casting distance.  I spotted him about 10 ft away in a sandy spot (couldn't get my dad the right coordinates so I flipped it to him)  This fish lunged for it (thought I spooked it).  26 3/4" and 6#'s









My dad


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice but where is' POP's fish.. you fish HOG .. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

good job garry


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Nice but where is' POP's fish.. you fish HOG ..  ;D


The fish were short strikin him, tried to get him to change to something a bit smaller, but he didn't want it....


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I love hungry fish. Three biters are better than a hundred that won't eat. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Tournament sized fish there Gatty. WTG!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job Garry! Didn't Tanners buddy win the Brandon spot tournament wade fishing Scottsmoor? 

One of these days I am going to have to check that area out.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I wanna go too. I've only managed a few trout and one rat red in 4 trips.


----------

